# Sundown 1/4 Night



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2011)

Will be there 6:30ish to 9:30ish.  What happaned to Mondeo, used to run into him like clockwork... has he spurned the flatlands for K only adventures this year?


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2011)

First night of CISC racing. Probably will run late so I doubt I'll even bring my gear.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2011)

powhunter provided a live report. Skiing with jack97. Says the top coating was successful. Kinda of tacky snow that bonded to the bumps. Needs some skier traffic though. Go get it!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2011)

Greg said:


> powhunter provided a live report. Skiing with jack97. Says the top coating was successful. Kinda of tacky snow that bonded to the bumps. Needs some skier traffic though. Go get it!



Good to hear!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea pretty good day...Top coating really helped out the lines ..Did a bunch of T2B runs and then met up with Jack97 from the mogul board.and did a bunch more..Top of NE has some great lines..middle and bottom a little firm but skiiable...Ex bumps were real nice!  Some deep lines as well ..Night shif should have fun

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2011)

Greg said:


> powhunter provided a live report. Skiing with jack97. Says the top coating was successful. Kinda of tacky snow that bonded to the bumps. Needs some skier traffic though. Go get it!



On it....or will be by 6:30ish


----------



## Madroch (Jan 5, 2011)

Only got out for about a couple of hours, 7:15 to 9:30-- got about 8 runs on noreaster and 4 on gunbarrel.  Noreaster was surprinsingly good, the snow they made was nice and grippy, as steve mentioned, made for a nice bump evening.  Ex was a bit scratchy in the troughs, but was quite passable all things considered.  Gunny was variable throughout-- the hard pack skied much better than the loose stuff-- but it was tough to let em fly (at least for me-- in the early stages of learning to carve on the cheater gs skis) because you would go from hardpack, to loose, to hardpack etc.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 5, 2011)

those bumps on ex and noreaster were fun. ex has great lines all across. Noreaster has potential.... can't wait until the weekend storm, maybe paydirt. Going try to hit those bumps again next week.


----------

